# Weekend in Rockport - Mixed Results



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Went to Rockport this weekend to take a maiden voyage with my good friend and his new boat (Shoalwater 14.5 Cat). Woke up to horrible weather on Saturday (rain, wind and cold weather). Patiently waited while looking at the weather forecasts to see whether we could get out on the water. Got a break with the weather clearing up shortly after noon or so. Hit the water and broke the new boat in (actually it's a used one but he hasn't owned a boat before). Scouted around and didn't see much until we came up on a shoreline with reds scattering. Decided to wade the shoreline and ended up being the right decision. Started seeing tails pop up which was a surprise given the weather earlier, the fact that it was still in the 50s and cloudy skies but I'll take it! Ended up catching 7 reds between the 2 of us in about 2 hours - flies of choice were redfish crackflies and crab imitation flies. Not a bad maiden voyage!!

Went out Sunday morning too but fish were no where to be found. Scouted and fished several areas but couldn't find them. Oh well! Such is life. Still a great trip for my buddy and his new purchase - all smiles. Hope to get back down there in a few weeks.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Glad yall got onto the fish at least one day. This time of year, when the wind is really pumping it seems like the reds like the windward shorelines, even if it's chocolate milk. So it's usually no bueno for sightcasting.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Surprisingly enough water clarity was actually pretty good that afternoon. Here's a pic of the 1st of 4 reds caught by my friend that afternoon along with his new baby...


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Any time you get on them tailing, makes it just fine for a few days after.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

First red on a fly cought him last wednesday


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice post guys. I hope to get in on some redfish fly action soon as well.


-mac-


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Way to go. Keep it up and post your pics.


----------

